# Deer Everywhere!



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I know everyone says this every year, but this year is by far the best numbers I've seen in my zone. It's actually so bad that I hate driving at night PERIOD. Scouted out a nice 5x5, and you can bet I'll be in persuit this weekend with my bow.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

This is by far the most deer I have seen. You are right Miller it is scary to drive at night. If the weather holds up I think we are looking at the best deer season ever.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

I was out driving around this am in the fog and I don't have any idea how many deer I saw. Any corn that was down had quite a few deer in it. I didn't any big boys but quite a few smaller bucks and loads of does and fawns. Thank goodness for no close calls!!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

How are you doing Doug?? Thanks for the use of the house/cleaning station. You have a nice a place and your wife is a really good sport about the whole hunting thing. This weekend will find me chasing pheasants near town as I have a wedding reception on Sat. I hate to give up Bison-Sioux weekend at my buddy's farm but I have to go to the reception. I can't wait for deer opener!!!!


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Eric, you know what I'll be chasing this weekend, fowl. Nothing better than migrating birds!! Good luck pheasant hunting. If I happen to run across some the dog and I will work them. I have seen quite a few around when I have been scouting.


----------

